# Survival Straps



## WannaBeFlight (May 8, 2010)

I saw these on Facebook the other day and I have to say that I am very interested in them and felt they would be a good thread to post. These could be used in a wide variety categories in EMS, and just seem smart! 

http://www.survivalstraps.com


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Shishkabob (May 8, 2010)

Always thought these were cool.

I know someone on a paintball forum that does it for cheaper just because he likes making them.  I've always wanted to buy one though... never know when you need to carry a few hundred pounds on a string!


EDIT:  Just saw that they donate 20% to causes... cool.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 8, 2010)

And if you ever have to use it, they replace it for free!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to rappel on 550 Parachut Cord?  Not fun...  :unsure:


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 8, 2010)

Oh I highly doubt it would be fun. But I like it because it can be used for lots of other stuff too!   You know, the times when you wish you had a rope...lol.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 8, 2010)

> Has anyone ever tried to rappel on 550 Parachut Cord? Not fun...



...or safe in the hands of someone who is either untrained or out of practice.


----------



## Trayos (May 8, 2010)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Oh I highly doubt it would be fun. But I like it because it can be used for lots of other stuff too!   You know, the times when you wish you had a rope...lol.


I have a Turks head knot on my wrist, has helped me several times when I needed line during an event. You can also just tie it to stave's or whatnot- but it will take some time to put on a decent amount (30 min for your arm).


----------



## TransportJockey (May 8, 2010)

I've got one of their key chains my parents got me for xmas last year. I want one of the braclet ones though


----------



## mycrofft (May 8, 2010)

*Done that for decades with paracord and nylon net twine (braided).*

Although I didn't think to take those things and put clips etc on them. 
Some drawbacks:
1. Abrasion, exposure to sun, exposure to acids like coffee and Coke and GatorAide (sp), and being kept tightly kinked like that for years can degrade the product. Not sure what oils and acids in perspiration would do to it.
2. Pilferable.("Ooooo, sparklies!").

As Mountain noted, rappeling with a thin cord is not comfortable, and in fact it is dangerous. It stretches, it recoils, it puts too many pounds per square inch (PSI) on you unless you use many iterations, which is why they use it on parachutes, and why they use so many shroud lines under a parachute linking to the load...if you were tethered on with four shroud lines, they would either part, or tear through the harness. If they just went to you, you'd fall to the ground at terminal velocity for your body cut into five or so pieces).

Lashing, repairing...good as sliced bread. Personal support...not so good.

Quite attractive though.

PS: For an interesting time, take about three hundred feet of nylon line, stretch it under a real heavy load, then reel it tightly back in under that load. Aferwards, in a little while you hear your reel start to creak, then implode.

(Next rant: the numerous uses for the little colored wires inside a telephone bundle).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 8, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Has anyone ever tried to rappel on 550 Parachut Cord? Not fun... :unsure:


 
Yea. When I was about 11. I thought you ran it through your belt and held onto the loose end behind your back. I dropped out of that tree like a sack of bricks, burned my hand pretty good, tore a huge hole in my t-shirt and landed flat on my back on the ground about 12 feet below. I would have sworn I was about to die.

Now I know better. I use BlueWater II Plus 7/16" Static Kernmantle. I like.....B)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea. When I was about 11. I thought you ran it through your belt and held onto the loose end behind your back. I dropped out of that tree like a sack of bricks, burned my hand pretty good, tore a huge hole in my t-shirt and landed flat on my back on the ground about 12 feet below. I would have sworn I was about to die.
> 
> Now I know better. I use BlueWater II Plus 7/16" Static Kernmantle. I like.....B)



1/2" (12.5/13mm) static kernmantle standard.  6mm or 7mm static for emergency use in blitz packs (complete with all lightwieght emergency rappel/escape/ascending gear).  550 Cord on a munter hitch for the probies that need to learn as many methods as possible and need to develop confidence in stardard line that is rated at 10,000 to 12,000 lbs.  Plus it is fun to watch them try to rappel on the cord, with a munter hitch, while using a hasty harness made from 1" webbing... you never heard so much screaming...


----------



## usalsfyre (May 9, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Has anyone ever tried to rappel on 550 Parachut Cord?  Not fun...  :unsure:



All I can say is....y'all have gonads made of a shiny yelowish metal. In nearly a decade the smallest thing I've been brave enough to hang off of is 6mm accessory cord.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVs9Tuapoqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------

